# Satellite Dishes



## kmk422 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sure a good lot of you already know this but This is what you find in satellite dishes...


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 13, 2012)

I found a bunch of them. what a pain in the arse to take apart though. They have like 1000 little screws holding it together. I took one apart about a year ago and have 5 left to do.


----------



## Auggie (Oct 13, 2012)

And I'm guessing they have the faintest flashing of gold plating. I haven't tried to run any yet but I'm accumulating a pile of them so I have a good sample to base some measurements on.

BTW, these are the RF boards inside the aluminum case LNA. They usually have torx screws sealing the enclosure pieces, and they are sealed, so sometimes a good whack from a hammer is in order to get them to open up, then pry them open like a clam.


----------



## leelandbullock (Oct 14, 2012)

i was wondering where they where. i had dish network, then direct tv HD dishes are still on my house..but if this stuff is in them it might be worth crawling up and taking them down. instead of having my house look like a telecommunications hub.


on another note...dont scrap the whole dish.. keep the dish and the arm off of them...and the tip part after you took the goodies. out..

go down by a wireless wi-fi adapter..with a long usb cord extention. put the reciver part of the wifi connector in the end of satalite dish run wire down arm. into house.. and depending on where you point the dish you can get wifi signals from up to 10 miles away of it...like a supercharged reciver.


----------



## zoline (Nov 13, 2012)

so is it worth taking one of these apart or what? and what tools do you need to disconnect them?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 13, 2012)

zoline said:


> so is it worth taking one of these apart or what? and what tools do you need to disconnect them?



Ok, step by painful step.
1. drink heavily if afraid of heights like me.
2. climb ladder with prybar to pop nails out holding dish.
3. Pick yourself up from ground and make sure no injuries and repeat 1 & 2
4. Pry nails holding dish, may find screws but doubt it. Seal holes in roof.
5. Climb ladder again as having forgotten roofing sealer and foot made huge hole in older neglected roof.
6. Patch all holes carefully and then fall off roof maiking sure you only damage yourself on way down.
7. Once back from emergency room, drink more. Then take large hammer & screw driver to remove frustrations and crack that baby open to find the gold.
Good Luck...


----------



## Geo (Nov 13, 2012)

you could use a skyhook and do it from above.


----------



## butcher (Nov 15, 2012)

Geo I think you need to drink something stronger than red bull to do it that way.


----------



## kurt (Nov 15, 2012)

Or you could hire a contractor at $45 an hour to get that 45 cents worth of gold

Kurt


----------

